# Mantis molt problem...



## Reeves (Nov 2, 2005)

I just recently had one of my mantises go through a very stressful molt. It now has a piece of molted exoskeleton still attached to its face (right around the eyes). Is it possible for me to remove this with tweezers? It's been like this all day and the situation hasn't gotten any better.

I'm really worried.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 2, 2005)

If it is possible to remove, and its legs are free, it should be fine.


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2005)

Maybe get it a little wet and gently pull it off with tweezers.


----------



## Reeves (Nov 2, 2005)

Upon further inspection, this mantis had a terrible molt. His front arms are tangled and he seems to have trouble walking. This is my only male of this species. I don't want to see him starve to death. Should I put him out of his misery?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,

I have had mantis that had 4 legs after bad shed and grow back legs after next shed. As long as it can hold onto the roof of the tank (doesn't have to be able to move at all really) then there is a way to help it.

Feed it by pulling off the crickets head and putting it to the mantids mouth. should begin to chew. do this til it has eaten it if it cannot hold the food. I did this with my h.membrenacea and it is now a fantastic adult female who can walk fine now.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 2, 2005)

It is best to just put it in the freezer or feed it to another mantid. Even if you get its mouth free, you will have to hand feed it until it tries to molt again. I guess it depends on how much time and patience(sp?) you have.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 2, 2005)

Well at the time, I had a lot of free time due to much less mantis than what I have now. Didn't even fix until after about 3 sheds so your choice really. It is your only male as you said.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Reeves (Nov 3, 2005)

I will take ibanez_freak's suggestion. There's no way I would kill a mantis that had any chance of surviving. The idea of hand feeding it didn't cross my mind. Hopefully it can recover after next molt, since I believe that will be its final.

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 3, 2005)

To be honest... If you like your mantis (which you obviously do) you can either help recover or help it to it's way to buggy heaven :twisted: I've done that before when I thought it couldn't sruvive...it's your call really


----------

